# My labs dont make sense



## bluffton29910 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have symptoms of hypothyroidism.. last month i had blood work done that tested my tsh level. It was 0.132 ?! Four days ago more bloodwork..my tsh was 1.43 T3 was 118 and T4 was 7. I am exhausted all the time. Im gaining weight.. major brain fog.. muscle and joint pain..puffy face..legs slightly swollen. Any thoughts on this? I'm really frustrated because there is something definately wrong! I have an appointment with an endocrinologist next month and im worried that he's going to look at my latest levels and tell me there is nothing wrong :sad0049:


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Were you given any meds between the first and second blood tests?

You might want to push for antibodies tests the next time you have blood work done.


----------



## bluffton29910 (Jul 21, 2010)

No meds at all. havent seen the endo yet


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Push for thyroid antibodies tests. Also, ask for an ANA to see if there's another autoimmune problem going on.

Of course, hypothyroid symptoms [and if anythiing, _you were originally *HYPER*thyroid, then normal_] are found in a number of other diseases.

Just make it abundantly clear to your doctor that in spite of prior test results something is going on and you want him/her to be proactive in finding the cause and give you the correct treatment. Sometimes you have to be aggressive. Remember, YOU'RE hiring the doctor. You expect services to be performed.


----------



## bluffton29910 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you for your advice. I did have an ana done years ago...the doctor told me it was negative. I just got my records and the results were a 1:80 speckled pattern ( which people seem to have differing opinions about whether or not that is positive.. I will push for those tests..


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

ANA results change from time to time. Something else: sometimes there are false negatives.

I appreciate a doctor who practices medicine using both of the following models:

1 - Diagnosis on the basis of test results AND

2 - Patient feedback. That is, if it quacks like a duck, walks like a duck......


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bluffton29910 said:


> No meds at all. havent seen the endo yet


Welcome to the board! Here is a list of suggested lab tests and a place to look them up so you know what you are talking about.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/

You do sound like you may have thryoid disease. Let us know and don't take no for an answer.


----------



## bluffton29910 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for all of the information provided!


----------

